# Miss Teen USA - South Carolina



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i knwo this is old news.

i've seen this before, but this is the first time i've seen this with subtitles. makes even LESS sense when you actually try to follow along.

it's like a trainwreck. absolutely painful to watch, and yet i am held by morbid fascination.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WALIARHHLII

maybe she'll find a way to make it through life with a pretty face, nice hair and a sweet smile.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This made her famous. She did many coherent interviews where she explained how nervous she was. This is the nightmare. This is what everyone who is afraid of public speaking is afraid of. I guess she's lucky that in this day in age "dumb blond" is apparently a profitable profession. Look at Paris Hilton, et al.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

true, and we (as a society) continue to celebrate retardedness.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just can't believe she said "the Iraq" twice. You could mess it up once but she said "the Iraq" two times. I find that so hard to believe. I'm sure she was nervous but I think they know what questions they are going to answer before the competition even starts. Even if they dont I think they have a good idea what they will ask. This is unbelieveable. I have seen this many times before and I still can't believe she said what ever she said. She didn't even answer the question for why US people cant find the United States on a map. She answered how the United States should help "the Iraq" and South Africa. It reminds me of "Jay Walking" with Jay Leno, those people are so stupid it blows my mind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

This is a perfect chaser to that video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F226lI-lo5M


Gets me everytime. :lol:


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> There is a large difference between "retardedness" and cluelesness. I'm sure many people might get offended by your choice of words so be careful with your vocabulary


right. i'll grant you that.

but why are people so offended by the word "retarded?" let's not sugar-coat things. my sister-in-law used to bristle when i said "retarded." even when i was actually referring to people who are rightfully considered to be mentally retarded. she preferred to call them "exceptional." IMO, that's even worse since, at this point, you're just patronizing them.

similarly, people want to be PC and say "hearing impaired." most, if not all, of the deaf population at the university i work at really would rather prefer to be just called "deaf" and want us to recognize things for what they are.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hilarious.. hahah. Although I feel kinda bad for her, but she needs to work on her public speaking.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Win!
Speaking of people humiliating themselves at pagents, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wffwg7pA0t8 . You have to transcribe the piano music  It aint a Bb trumpet for nothing.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

She's a miniature Sara Palin.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

not needed COM that just pisses me off. if you need to see a link that the media wolnt show because they are 100% in favor of the democratic party here it is.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDJSVPAx8xc turns out obama cant speak either. i would say miss south carolina is a minature obama


just incase you didnt watch the VP debate palin tore up biden


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure what debate you were watching...

She continued the embarrassing Couric interview to the debate. She speaks lots of words but says nothing. Same as W.

Women, feminists in particular, should be insulted that this is the best woman that the Republicans could find. Jody Rell, maybe? I'm certainly not a democrat and definitely not an Obama fan but the choice of this dummie has certainly lost my vote. Good job McCain. You have now prove that you're a scenile old man. Or possibly the Manchurian Candidate.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well in the least amount of words I will disagree with you simple as that but i'm just tired of people and the media publicly bashing things I believe in. You can only take so much then you just get pissed. People openly bash george bush and im not saying he is perfect but you HAVE to support the president no matter what he is doing. I have heard so many people openly bash stuff that doesnt matter its just getting rediclous. I cant wait untill this election is over and I hope who ever the next president is, I hope he is supported and I hope we dont hve another 8 years of people crapping on the president. You can't have a strong nation unless everyone is united.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow that trumpet is painful. I agree its about a half step off. Maybe the tape was stretched or noone bothered to transcribe the music. 

The Bush bashers I can't stand are the ones who didn't bother to vote. From the way everyone talks, you'ld think we'd have 100% turn out, but we're never even close. 

It is cool we can bash our pres and not get arrested like a lot of other places.

I can't really blame Biden et. al. for bashing Bush & McCain to try to get elected, but its getting pretty old. I would like to hear some actual plans. If you could still duel someone who called you a liar, politics would get a lot more interesting.

Palin was spouting prepared remarks instead of answering the questions, but she did less opponent bashing. 

I don't think a really bright woman would have the right wing pull of someone who "shares the values" of our homegrown willfully ignorant. 

And yes I am bashing the people who think 
"intelligent design" belongs in science class and "abstinance only" is an effective strategy against teen motherhood. These people are shown propagada videos that are marketed to their churches. They then believe what the see because they trust their authority figures. Sheep, we need to think for ourselves. There is a place for faith and a place for data. If we don't teach our children math and to use the scientific method and trust the results we will end up last place in the world economy.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Palin was spouting prepared remarks instead of answering the questions, but she did less opponent bashing.



This is very true. But when you spend days apon days of studying forign policys and plans and basically cramming for all the questions she is going to be forced to answer thats what happens. I'm guessing that these answers were rehearsed in every possible way thus coming out sounding like "prepared remarks" rather than her actual ideas and thoughts. Try repeating somthing in an arguement 30 times over and over and listen to see if you sound more convinsing the first time your say it to the last. You will sound more "computer like" the last time you say it compared to the first time when you were in the heat of the argument. I respect all the people running and their running mates. I hope to see the American people rally behind who ever is president and get us out of this economic problem, finish both wars going on and get this country back on track. I would have to agree on the one statment you said 100% of the bush bashers dont vote. I wouldnt say 100% but I see this all the time. I'm a student and I see this on campus all the time. People speaking up for Obama and how great he is and I ask them if they are registered to vote and they say no. Oregons elecortal votes most likely will go to Obama unless some freak of nature happens but I would rather have a 75% or higher turn out for voting rather than a 30%. Dissapointing the government forces you to go to jury duty but not to vote.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

they only send you to jury duty if you register, that why many people say they don't register. But usually only 30% of registered voters vote, so the real number (counting the unregistered) is even lower.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Asully70 said:


> you HAVE to support the president no matter what he is doing.


That statement just scares me. Doesn't that defy the point of a democracy? Might as well live in North Korea.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Agreed, Leah.

The great thing about America (and it might actually be down to just the one these days) is that you don't have to support the president or any other slimeball politico. I despise Bush. I always will. I will likely despise the next crook in the White House. I also despise the Governor of New York (Paterson - ugh). Despised Spitzer before then as a whiny rich kid.

We as a people need to revolt and demand better leadership. It's about time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> need to revolt


We need to vote. We have a mechanism for change of leadership. Thats what makes a democracy. If you don't like the status quo, run for office. 

Thats the one point I gave Gov. Palin in the debate, she said that what comes next is more important that fixing the blame for the past. Both side have been doing the "my oppenent said this then and it was wrong" thing enough to make me tune out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, sorry off topic, we need to help eduction in South Africa and "the Iraq". Better.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yall quit making fun of that gal.

With her responses she is "right in line" to be the President of the United States!!!

TR


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I loved the spins and "flare" added to the trumpet routine.

Fabulous!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, unless gil is bothered by people going off topic, I guess it's ok to go off topic on an off topic thread in the off topic forum.

More on topic, the girl seemed to improve her skills later on, and that did pretty much make her famous, from what I saw. I don't have much interest in the Miss Teen USA or whatever thingies 

And emc, just lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How can anyone dare to go in front of any camera when you might end up on youtube and mocked in the fishforums. **(puts bag over own head to hide identity)


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> More on topic, the girl seemed to improve her skills later on, .......


nothing like learning a lesson the hard way.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

BTW, i think the politcial discussion is great. a dedicated thread should be created. mods should create new thread and move appropriate posts.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I know off topic again but the county I live in and most the countys in Oregon select jury duty off of whos registered to vote and DMV records (who has a registered liscense or address). But saying that you must support the president to me means the mass media shouldnt talk poorly about him (believe it or not there are people who dont follow politics who just go off whats said on TV and ill assure you majority of stuff heard on TV is overexadurated or just completly wrong) and you just need to respect what he does because majority of people in the US couldnt do a better job. If you think you can do a better job go run for office. You dont have to agree to respect him and you can still disagree in a respectful and mature way. Don't just go out and buy a sticker 1-8-09 Bushs last day or what ever the date is.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

That is the beauty of the free society we live in. Whether you like how the administration is treated or not, the media's job is not to be cheerleaders for the government. Otherwise you may as well live in North Korea, Russia, China, etc. where the media is controlled by the government and you only get one point of view. Here, despite the cries of liberal media bias, there is a wide array of media to choose from, so you are bound to find some outlet that suits your needs.

Should Obama be elected, Fox News will become the bashers, and NBC, CBS, etc. will once again love the White House. Still, you will have differeing voices, and the opportunities to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

you are totally missing what I am saying. you can agree or disagree with the president. just do it with some class and respect. what is happening to bush is just horrible for a country.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Alright, I went ahead and started the new political thread here . Please continue related info there


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

And like such as....


----------

